# NVIDIA GeForce 8600 Ultra, 8600 GT, 8300 GT and 8300 GS leaked



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2007)

Nordic Hardware has posted some very detailed lists of hardware details regarding what will be entry-level and midrange DX10 cards from the green camp (NVIDIA). 
The 8600 Ultra card will come with 64 Shaders, clocked at 500MHz. It will also have up to 512MB of 256 bit memory clocked at 1400MHz DDR. It is expected to retail for around $179. 
The 8600 GT will come with 48 shaders, clocked at 350MHz. It will have up to 256MB of 256-bit memory, clocked at 1200MHz DDR. It should retail for $129. 
The 8300 GT will have 32 shaders at 500MHz, along with no more than 256MB of 128-bit memory clocked at 1200MHz DDR. It is expected to cost around $99. 
The 8300 GS will "only" have 24 shaders, clocked around 500MHz. It will have up to 256MB of 128 bit memory, clocked at 1000MHz DDR. The card shouldn't cost much more than $79.




*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 15, 2007)

finally the 8600ultra looks good


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 15, 2007)

i hope they make some agp dx10 cards...im to poor to upgrade anytime soon lol


----------



## kakazza (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks very nice, and I as an AGP user hope that there will be NO AGP version. Die AGP, die!

People who want to upgrade in steps can always use the ASRock DUAL VSTA motherboard which supports AGP/PCIe DDR1/DDR2.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 15, 2007)

For real, ya'll need to get off this die agp die crap, Im sick and tired of hearing it. AGP will probably be around for a good while longer, I mean, its not like they can kill it, and with peeps still keeping to it, they'd be crazy not to still support it in some form or fashion ::Rofl:: Anyways, to the topic at hand, these are nice cards and priced very well. Id like to see what DAaMit has up their sleeves when the R600 comes out and their lower priced cards. Kind of hard to match Nvidia on this if these prices are true.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 15, 2007)

i agree with wareagleau those prices are pretty nice and are going be hard to beat imo


----------



## Homeless (Jan 15, 2007)

amazing prices, I hope the benchmarks are amazing too


----------



## Track (Jan 15, 2007)

I made this picture for another Forum, enjoy.







Just note that these arent Vec4 shaders like we have on the X1900s or the 7900s, but actually scalar processors like we have on the 8800s. Scalars can only do one thing at a time, and Vec4 can do.. 4. However the clocks of the SPs are much higher (for some reason.... ?)


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 15, 2007)

why is the 8600gt core so low?


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder when these are due out?


----------



## killatia (Jan 15, 2007)

they should be out in march i belive. im am looking foward to the 8600's but the 8300's dosen't seem like a bad card either, looks better than my geforce 7600 gs (atlease on paper).


----------



## InfDamarvel (Jan 15, 2007)

8600gt should be able to o/c to around 8600Ultra performance I'm guessing. This seems all nice, I think Im going to go for the 8600Ultra when I build my next rig. Hopefully that will be enough to play Crysis on pretty much max details and alil AA.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jan 15, 2007)

what i want to know is sli perf 

2 ultras.... and maybe even in nforce 4 would be nice


----------



## pt (Jan 15, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> what i want to know is sli perf
> 
> 2 ultras.... and maybe even in nforce 4 would be nice



i'm looking for 2 gt's.@ultra for me


----------



## Judas (Jan 15, 2007)

Two 8600 Ultra s  do sound tasty


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I agree...  two ultras...


----------



## Track (Jan 16, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah I agree...  two ultras...



That would cost 350$. For that much u can get an 8800 GTS 640MB. Then later on another one. The whole point in SLi is buying one card now and another later.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 16, 2007)

These cards hopefully make 7900 prices drop a lot > another 7900 for me.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 16, 2007)

These cards look rather nice on paper. The 8600GT should be a good overclocker, but it depends on voltage controls and whether or not the card has dynamic voltage control. Only problem i see with the GT's is the fact that the memory bus is only 128bit.. I guess they realize that us enthusiests will overclock, and they had to create a true product difference.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 16, 2007)

Im still waiting on DX10 performance. Nvidia's secrecy about it bothers me...


----------



## Track (Jan 16, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Im still waiting on DX10 performance. Nvidia's secrecy about it bothers me...



They released the DX10 drivers, why not check it out?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 17, 2007)

Track said:


> They released the DX10 drivers, why not check it out?



Nope. Go here-
http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

And click 8800 drivers. You will notice there are none for Vista, there are a lot of people upset over it right now.

Edit: just saw the drivers were leaked. Still no DX10 games to test with, and thats what I really want to see. Crysis, anyone?


----------

